# What is your favorite Puritan prayer?



## AThornquist (Jul 22, 2010)

Several of us enjoy the prayers of the Puritans. Which is your favorite? Or if you can't choose one, post several!


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 22, 2010)

*Purification*
Lord Jesus, I sin. Grant that I may never cease grieving because of it, never be content with myself, never think I can reach a point of perfection. Kill my envy, command my tongue, trample down self. Give me grace to be holy, kind, gentle, pure, peaceable, to live for Thee and not for self, to copy Thy words, acts, spirit, to be transformed into Thy likeness, to be consecrated wholly to Thee, to live entirely to Thy glory.

Deliver me from attachment to things unclean, from wrong associations, from the predominance of evil passions, from the sugar of sin as well as its gap; that with self-loathing, deep contrition, earnest heart searching I may come to Thee, cast myself on Thee, trust in Thee, cry to Thee, be delivered by Thee.

O God, the Eternal All, help me to know that all things are shadows, but Thou art substance, all things are quicksands, but Thou art mountain, all things are shifting, but Thou art anchor, all things are ignorance, but Thou art wisdom.

If my life is to be a crucible amid burning heat, so be it, but do Thou sit at the furnace mouth to watch the ore that nothing be lost. If I sin wilfully, grievously, tormentedly, in grace take away my mourning and give me music; remove my sackcloth and clothe me with beauty; still my sighs and fill my mouth with song, then give me summer weather as a Christian.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jul 22, 2010)

> Or if you can't choose one, post several!



I have three that I love from The Valley of Vision. I use this book every day in my personal time with the Lord and when I pray with my children. It is excellent.


Year's End: (page 204, The Valley of Vision)

O Love Beyond Compare, Thou art good when thou givest, when thou takest away, when the sun shines upon me, when night gathers over me. Thou hast loved me before the foundation of the world, and in love didst thou redeem my soul; Thou dost love me still, in spite of my hard heart, ingratitude, distrust. Thy goodness has been with me during another year, leading me through a twisting wilderness, in retreat helping me to advance, when beaten back making sure headway. Thy goodness will be with me in the year ahead; I hoist sail and draw up anchor, With thee as the blessed Pilot of my future as of my past. I bless thee that thou hast veiled my eyes to the waters ahead. If thou hast appointed storms of tribulation, thou wilt be with me in them; If I have to pass through tempests of persecution and temptation, I shall not drown; If I am to die, I shall see thy face the sooner; If a painful end is to be my lot, grant me grace that my faith fail not; If I am to be cast aside from the service I love, I can make no stipulation; Only glorify thyself in me whether in comfort or trial, as a chosen vessel meet always for they use.

Evening Praise: (page 224, The Valley of Vision)

Giver of All, Another day is ended and I take my place beneath my great Redeemer's cross, where healing streams continually descend, where balm is poured into every wound, where I wash anew in the all-cleansing blood, assured that thou seest in me no spots of sin. Yet a little while and I shall go to thy home and be nor more seen; Help me to gird up my loins of my mind, to quicken my step, to speed as if each moment were my last, that my life be joy, my death glory. I thank thee for the temporal blessings of this world- the refreshing air, the light of the sun, the food that renews strength, the raiment that clothes, the dwelling that shelters, the sleep that gives rest, the starry canopy of night, the summer breeze, the flowers' sweetness, the music of flowing streams, the happy endearments of family, kindred, friends. Things animate, things inanimate, minister to my comfort. My cup runs over. Suffer me not to be insensible to these daily mercies. Thy hand bestows blessings: thy power averts evil. I bring my tribute of thanks for spiritual graces, the full warmth of faith, the cheering presence of thy Spirit, the strength of thy restraining will, thy spiking of hell's artillery. Blessed be my sovereign Lord!

The Valley of Vision:

Lord, High and Holy, Meek and Lowly, Thou hast brought me to the valley of vision, where I live in the depths but see thee in the heights; hemmed in by mountains of sin I behold thy glory. Let me learn by paradox that the way down is the way up, that to be low is to be high, that the broken heart is the healed heart, that the contrite spirit is the rejoicing spirit, that the repenting soul is the victorious soul, that to have nothing is to possess all, that to bear the cross is to wear the crown, that to give is to receive, that the valley is the place of vision. Lord, in the daytime stars can be seen from deepest wells, and the deeper the wells the brighter thy stars shine; Let me find my light in my darkness, thy life in my my death, thy joy in my sorrow, thy grace in my sin, thy riches in my poverty thy glory in my valley.


----------



## coramdeo (Jul 22, 2010)

_ from the appendix of my Geneva Bible
A Pyayer to be Said Before Work This I try to pray each day _

O Lord God,
most merciful Father and Savior,
seeing it has pleased you to command us to labor,
that we may relieve our need, we beseech you of
your grace so to bless our labors, that your blessing 
may extend unto us, without which we are not able
to continue, and that this great favor may be a witness
unto us of your bountifulness and assistance, so that
thereby we may know the fatherly care that you have
over us.
Moreover O Lord, we beseech you that you would
strengthen us with your holy Spirit, that we may
faithfully work in our estate and vocation without
fraud or deceit, and that we may endeavor ourselves to
follow your holy laws, rather than to seek to satisfy
our greedy affections or desire of gain.
And if it pleases you, O Lord, to prosper our labors,
give us a mind also to help those in need, according to
the ability that your mercy may give us; And knowing
that all good things come from you, grant that we 
may humble ourselves to our neighbors, and not
by any means, lift ourselves above them who may not
have received so liberal a portion of your mercy as 
you have given to us. And if it pleases you to try us and
exercise us by greater poverty and need than our flesh
would desire, that you would, O Lord, grant us grace 
to know that you will nourish us continually through 
your boutifull liberally, that we not be tempted to
fall into distrust, but wait patiently until you fill us,
not only with corporal graces and benefits, but chiefly
with your heavenly and spiritual treasures, to the
intent that we may always have more ample occasion
to give thanks, and wholly to rest upon your mercies.
Hear us O Lord of mercy through Jesus Christ


----------



## Berean (Jul 22, 2010)

*Man a Nothing*

O LORD,

I am a shell full of dust,

but animated with an invisible rational soul

and made anew by an unseen power of grace;

Yet I am no rare object of valuable price,

but one that has nothing and is nothing,

although chosen of thee from eternity,

given to Christ, and born again;

I am deeply convinced of the evil and misery of a sinful state,

of the vanity of creatures,

but also of the sufficiency of Christ.

When thou wouldst guide me I control myself,

When thou wouldst be sovereign I rule myself.

When thou wouldst take care of me I suffice myself.

When I should depend on thy providings I supply myself,

When I should submit to thy providence I follow my will,

When I should study, love, honour, trust thee, I serve myself;

I fault and correct thy laws to suit myself,

Instead of thee I look to man’s approbation,

and am by nature an idolater.

Lord, it is my chief design to bring my heart back to thee.

Convince me that I cannot be my own god, or make myself happy,

nor my own Christ to restore my joy,

nor my own Spirit to teach, guide, rule me.

Help me to see that grace does this by providential affliction,

for when my credit is god thou dost cast me lower,

when riches are my idol thou dost wing them away,

when pleasure is my all thou dost turn it into bitterness.

Take away my roving eye, curious ear, greedy appetite, lustful heart;

Show me that none of these things

can heal a wounded conscience,

or support a tottering frame,

or uphold a departing spirit.

Then take me to the cross and leave me there.

--from Valley of Vision.


----------

